# Recommended Hamster breeders in Cheshire ?



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

My friend wants to buy her Grandson a Hamster.
The Hammy will be living with her , will be taken care of (socialised/handled whatever you call it for Hammies , lol) by her and all bills/vets fees etc will be her responsibility , its basically in name only that the Hammy will be her Grandsons (just wanted to get this out there so you all know this Hammy will have the best of care)

She has kept Hamsters before , well one Hamster called Nibblet ... he sadly passed , from old age I think , years ago , so she does know how to care for them

She doesnt have internet so has asked me to ask here whether there are any reputable Hammy breeders in Cheshire as she doesnt want to buy one from a pet shop , she would rather know her Hammy was bred well :thumbup1:

Thanks Guys


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Your friend could try contacting one of these breeders who may be able to give details of a good breeder in the Cheshire area.List of Hamster Breeders in the northern area

Also she could ask on a hamster specific forum


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the link Hun 

Id have to ask for her cos she doesnt have a computer herself but knows I go on pet forums a lot 

_shuffles off to google for a hamster forum_


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Mese said:


> Thanks for the link Hun
> 
> Id have to ask for her cos she doesnt have a computer herself but knows I go on pet forums a lot
> 
> _shuffles off to google for a hamster forum_


youre welcome x
lol madabouthamsters & hamster central are both very good


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll check both of those out , ive already joined one forum , hamster fanatics , but two more wont hurt 

Thanks again


----------



## Adopter (Aug 24, 2012)

Why don't you go to your local Animal Shelter instead .
They will all have 100s of hamsters and other similar small animals in need of homes urgently. 
All you need to do is buy a decent size cage , and take it with you to the shelter so they can see and approve it.
Also when you get one from a shelter, esp the RSPCA , you know you are getting one that will have had a thorough check by a qualified vet and given the all clear. Unlike from a breeder or pet shop. 
Please so this rather than buy one from a breeder, there are so many baby and grown up hamsters already here that are in urgent need of a loving home , just like the one it sounds like she will give the hamster.
Please don't breed or buy whilst shelter animals cry.


----------



## Adopter (Aug 24, 2012)

Also , this is a good cage, I would never ever go any smaller than this cage , and also give the hamster plenty of time away from the cage, I sit with my MAry hamster on my bed with her and let her wonder around both on and under the duvet , she loves her excersize ball aswell, although she's very clever at escaping from them lol.

Hamster Cages: great selection at zooplus: Hamster Heaven 80 Cage


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## Adopter (Aug 24, 2012)

Wobbles,
if you truly cared and loved hamsters as you say you do, you would not agree with breeding or them being kept in captivity , surely?
If you actually cared about their well being ,both as individuals and as a species , if you cared for them over and above your own desire to have the perfect looking captive pet , you would prefer them to be in their natural environment , free from imprisonment and able to enjoy the natural freedom they deserve. 
I spend my life picking up the pieces of animal breeders , rescuing animals that were used as a way of making money and taking in animals that were bought , be it all in good faith as a family pet but like a childs toy the animals become of no interest and get neglected and for the "lucky" ones , end up in rescue centres , sometimes just weeks after being bought. 
We as humans have no right to treat others in the way that we do , esp as it's all for just our desire to look at animals without stopping to think of those animals own needs and desires. 
I don't want to continue this discussion as it will go on and on , so let's just agree to disagree I think is the best option here.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Adopter said:


> If you actually cared about their well being ,both as individuals and as a species ... you would prefer them to be in their natural environment , free from imprisonment and able to enjoy the natural freedom they deserve.


O/T but you do know that the wild isn't exactly a stressfree environment for a prey animal I'd hope? There isn't much point to romanticising nature. I think with the amount of years and dedication people as a community have put into breeding some pet animals, it doesn't really work to compare them to their wild counterparts. They are too different and would no longer survive in the wild.

I've never personally agreed with that arguement as it doesn't seem consistent - you'll say this, but keep the animals yourself? you'll visit Zoo and wildlife parks I'd guess? As long as you keep any pet animals yourself you can't claim this position with any real authority IMO.

A good breeder will offer lifetime backup, amongst other things, be working to improve the longetivity and temperament of their animals, and in a fair amount of cases actually help out in rescue.

Breeding and rescue are not mutally exclusive by any means, going purely for rescue animals is admirable, and definately should be the priority, but it isn't always the best option for some people. Encouraging people to rescue where they can is brilliant and I fully agree, but telling them they don't care for the animals if they don't is just completely inaccurate.

If you match the wrong animal to the wrong circumstance, it doesn't do them or the owner any good. I know it is hard when you are seeing the bad end result, I do it on a small scale myself for exotics, but this doesn't mean that these are the only owners that exist.


----------

